# صورة الإرهابي الذي فجر نفسه في الكنيسة



## marmora jesus (6 نوفمبر 2010)

​صورة [URL="http://www.diomio.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20499"]الإرهابي [/URL]الذي فجر [URL="http://www.diomio.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20499"]نفسه [/URL]في الكنيسة









انا طول عمري مش بقدر اشوف منظر شبه كده
بس لاول مرة اقدر ابص من غير ما اتعب ولا اتاثر
لانه يستاهل يموت الموتة البشعة دي
ويبقي منظره كده ومحدش هيشفق عليه غير الارهابي اللي زيه
ولسه الحساب الاكبر فوق​


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش مهم كيف مات .. لكن المهم نهايته كما تقولين

بلا قلب وبلا رحمه وبلا وبلا .... الى ملانهايه*​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*استفاد ايه خسر حياته وخسر ابديته مساكين فعلا مش قادرين يصدقوا ان ابن امنة دا راجل نصاب شربهم العنف والاجرام والارهاب املا فى ان ينكحوا عاهراته فى 
ومش راضين يصدقوا  ان ولا فى   حور عين ولا غلمان  ولا نكاح الهى ولا فى خمرة ولحمة وبيض مسلوق وفسيخ ولا فى زفت كله شغل نصب من راجل نصاب
خليه بقة ياكل هوت دوج مع رسوله
يلا راح فى داهية خليه بقى يدوق طعم الجحيم مع نبيه وعاهرات نبيه الدجال*


----------



## fight the devil (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*****


لكن الرب يسمح لهذه الاشكال ان تولد من اجل تمجيد ابناءه الاعزاء له


من اجل دم شهداءك يارب ارحمنا واغفر لنا




--------------------

بلا تعصب اخي الحبيب فلنتمني له الرحمة
الادارة


----------



## Coptic Man (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ميته بشعة ونهايته ابشع لاجل النفوس التي ازهقها بلا قلب

فليرحمه الله فعذابه شديد

رجاء اخوتي الا نتشفي في احد


----------



## sony_33 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*الله يرحمة اذا كانت يحتاج الى الرحمة*​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*خلاص يااعزائى باب الرحمة اغلق الان باب استعلان العدل المطلق سينفذ وبشدة لكل من ازدرى بالنعمة وسار وراء ابليس وانبياؤه الكذبة واضطهد كنيسة الله *


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

سامحني يا رب ان اخطأت...

سامحنا يا رب ان اخطأنا...

سامحهم يا رب ان اخطأوا...

سامحهم يا رب فهم ابنائك الضالين... انر عقولهم ونقي نفوسهم وطهر ضمائرهم يا رب ليعرفوا انك وحدك الاله الحي القدوس...

ارحمنا يا رب واعطنا نعمة الغفران... لنحب اعداؤنا ونبارك من يلعننا... 

اغفر لنا ذنوبنا...

كما نحن...

كما نحن...

كما نحن...

نغفر لمن خطأ واساء الينا...

اشكرك يا رب... وليتمجد اسمك من الآن والى ابد الدهور آمين...


----------



## happy angel (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*هذا هو الاسلام يا رب احمينا و عضددنا بيمينك
الويل لهؤلاء المغفلين المغيبيين الذين لا يكسبوا دنيا ولا اخرة *​


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شوفى ازاى مات وبيفتكره نفسهم بيموته شهداء ورايحين الجنه
جسمك دة ربنا مدهولنا عشان نحافظ عليه ونسلمه ليه زى ما اخدناه وانت بموتك ماحفظتش على امانة ربنا دة مش اسمه عندكم فى الاسلام كفر؟
استخبه بقى كرهتونا فيكم زيادة بزيادة امتى العالم ينضف من اشكالكم

تستاهل تموت كدا انت وكل انسان زيك


----------



## فادي البغدادي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*

و تطاول أحفاد الشيطان على خليقة الله مجدداً
و كرروا أفعالهم الشنعاء الدنيئة التي لا يرضى عنها
لا دين لا شرع ولا قانون ....

تطاول أشباه الرجال و أضحوكة الزمان مجددا ً
في هجمةٍِ إرهابية أستهدفت أناس آمنين عـُـزَل ..
عـُـزّل من كل شئ .. إلا من الايمان بالله الواحد الأحد
عـُـزّل من الســــــلاح .. إلا انهم يحملون صبرهم في ضمائرهم
و محبتهم في قلوبهم ، تحدّوا كل تهديدات عبدة الشيطان
من الارهابيين المقاتلين في سبيل الطاغوت و المجاهدين (بل الجاحدين) نعمة الله ، الناقمين على الانسانية 
تجاوزوا هؤلاء المؤمنيــن كل الموانع ليصلوا لبيت الله و يقيموا صلاة قداس يوم الأحد 31/ 10/ 2010 

إعتداء جديـــد يقوم به أنصاف الاقزام و أحفاد أبليـــس
ليمسسوا بأرواح أناس أبرياء .. و ليذبحوا ملائكة بعمر الزهور
في كنيسة سيدة الشهداء .. سيدة النجاة ببغداد
و ليقتلوا عوائل بأكملها بغمضة جفن و بلمح البصر
تسلح الجبناء بأسلحة قاتلة ، زوّدها بهم الشيطان و أعوانه ، لأنهم أجبن ما يكونوا ، و أخنث من أشباه الرجال

أسلحتهم الفتاكة وجهوها بوجه طفلة لم تتجاوز ربيعها الرابع و ملاك آخر عمره ثلاثة أعوام ليُـذبحوهما ذبحاً
على مذبح الكنيسة حيث نقيم صلواتنا و نصلي من أجل اعدائنا و لمغفرة ذنوبهم

أغتالوا كهنة عــُــزّل ، كرسوا حياتهم لبث روح المحبة و التسامح
و سعوا جاهديـــن لدعم و مساعدة كل الفقراء و المحتاجيــن
من أبناء العراق بمسيحيهم و مسلميهم

عوائل بأكملها أبيدت عن بكرة أبيها ، لسبب واحد لانهم جاءوا للصلاة و التعبــّــد لله

هنيئا ً لكم يا أشباه الرجال !! لانكم حررتم القدس من براثن الصهاينة و افغانستان و العراق و الخليج العربي من الاحتلال الامريكي و لم يتبقى لكم سوى تحرير مـَـن تدّعون أنهن محتجزات في كنائس و أديرة الكنيسة القبطية بمصر !!!

و ماذا عن كل المسلمين الذين اعتنقوا الايمان المسيحي و آمنوا بالرب يسوع المسيح فاديا ً و مخلصا ً لحياتهم و القابعين في سجونكم السرية .. في مصر و السعودية و أيران و غيرهم من الدول الحاضنة للإرهاب الاسلامي

تبا ً لكم .. يا برابرة العصر ...و مغول القرن الحادي و العشرون

الرحمة و الإكرام لأرواح شهدائنا الخالدة التي ستبقى ماثلة أمام عيوننا و حية في ضمائرنا
الشفاء العاجل لكل المصابين و الجرحى

و الصبر و السلوان لعوائل الشهداء .. هنيئا ً لهم شرف الشهادة ..
يا ليتني كنتُ معهم .. لأنعم بما ينعمون به الآن .. حضن الآب و الاخدار السماوية .. *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

دينا علمنا التسامح

طبعا عمل جريمة بشعة لكن فى النهاية بردو

الله يرحمه


----------



## انريكي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مش هشمت فيه 

لكن اقول ربنا موجود وهو الي يفصل بيه

من ضربك على خدك الايمن فااضهر لهو الاخر

الرب يباركم


----------



## SALVATION (7 نوفمبر 2010)

_جهنم وبأس المصير_
_شكراا للصورة_​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اشفق عليهم كا مثل كلاب ضالة


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يرحمنا !!*

*وبصراحة شفقت عليه لانه مش ذنبه اذا كان بيتبع الي بيقول عليه نبيه !*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

كفاية عليه العذاب الابدى 

شكرا على الصورة ​


----------



## Alcrusader (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*الشيطان يرحمك في جهنم متل ما رحم سيدك محمد...
ميتة الكلاب....*


----------



## دوت صفوت (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حبة خردل (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*كما زرع يحصد
،،​*


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (9 نوفمبر 2010)

:sami73: مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## bant el mase7 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحوش فى اجساد بشرية *
​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (9 نوفمبر 2010)

المفروض تبركولة راح لحبيبة يونسة فى العذاب الى هو فية وهو بالمرة حيشوف الهة الدموى الى امرة بكرة خلقة وقتلهم هنيالة الجحيم وبأس المصير


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*ظلم نفسه اولا ...​*


----------



## BITAR (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*ليكن عبرة لامثالة*
*الذين تم مسح عقولهم*
*وقلوبهم*
*بسبب الايات الشيطانية  *​


----------



## zama (11 نوفمبر 2010)

خسارة الشباب ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

المســ ابن ــيح قال:


> *ربنا يرحمنا !!*
> 
> *وبصراحة شفقت عليه لانه مش ذنبه اذا كان بيتبع الي بيقول عليه نبيه !*



صح فعلا الحق مش عاليه لا علي الي خدعه و مسح عقله رسول الشيطان

الدينونه للابن يا جماعه مش عايزه اقول هو فين دلوقت

بس الي انا متاكده منه انه كهنه الله الي ماتوا مع يسوع دلوقت

سلام و نعمه


----------



## bgta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> صورة [url="http://www.diomio.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20499"]الإرهابي [/url]الذي فجر [url="http://www.diomio.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20499"]نفسه [/url]في الكنيسة​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 يارب يرحم هولاء الناس ويدخله الجنه ويارب يقحم هذا الارهابى الاعين فى العذاب الشديد


----------

